# Final Fantasy VII PC problem. HELP!



## CloudXIV (Oct 16, 2004)

I have a problem with FFVII for the PC. I recently changed my video card. I had fx 5200, now I have fx 6200. When I launch FFVII config it fails to detect the 8-bit palleted textures feature, so I cant' play FFVII in direct3D.
It was ok on the 5200 though. If someone knows how to fix please tell me.


----------



## Cloud_Strife (Aug 11, 2004)

you should try this nvidia fix, http://www.gamespot.com/cgi/chkpt.p...2.gamespot.com/d3/gsc/rpg/finalf7/ff7riva.exe

if that doesnt work, then try the 1.02 update. Let me know if that works, or if you need the 1.02 patch.


----------



## milkmandan (Oct 13, 2005)

*problem with shinra building*

i've have a problem with FF7 for PC

i appled the latest 1.4 XP patch and it works fine except for this one place.

in Disc 1 , in the Shinra Building, trying to save Aeris, 

on the 60th floor, you have to get past the guards...i passed the guards and the only way up is the staircase

as SOON as i go up...the screen fades to black likes its going to load the next area..but it NEVER loads... what is going on? O_O

i can still hear music and the game seems to still be running

i let it sit for about 2-3 min and then it crashes....

is there an FMV trying to play here? or what? how to fix?


----------



## astoroth88 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm using patch 1.02 for a mod to make the overworld sprites to be non-chibi (bigheads and popeye arms) instead they represent the character alot more, they actually look better than they do in battles.

any way, thre is a site i know of that has some fixes and stuff: http://savvygeek.com/2007/10/05/final-fantasy-vii-in-restored-glory/

see if you can find a fix in there, i know i read somethin about video fixes some where while installing my game and mods.

Although now I cannot get my game to load at all, it doesn't detect my game discs at all, i've tried all 3 of them and it still won't detect them. Anyone got a fix for that?

*edit* 
Right click the desktop icon -> properties -> compatabilities tab and check the run in compatability for and choose Windows 95. That fixed alot of glitches I had going originally. i restarted my pc though and now i can't get the game to load the discs.


----------

